# Clyde-worthy Rigid 29er Fork



## ssiegrist (Jun 22, 2011)

Any suggestions? It would be going on a Trek Mamba. I'm about 260 with gear.

Criteria:


Light weight(Carbon is not out of the question)
Close to 490mm axle to crown
9mm QR
Disk brake
Preferably 1.125 inch steerer(I could get a new headset to accommodate tapered if that would be better)
Virtually unlimited budget


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Would say Karate Monkey fork but not light and ? on A-C. Get a custom made steel forks to your specs and weight. You want a carbon fork for dirt riding?


----------



## ImaKlyde (Sep 6, 2004)

I used a Karate Monkey for one winter's worth of riding a few years ago. I was 280+ at the time. It was fine. I'm hard on stuff and ride very aggressively and while it's NOWHERE near as accurate for highspeed steering as my 36 or 66...it's at least as accurate as a Marz AM I have. 

I've ridden three different carpetfiber dirt forks (On-One, Ritchey, Niner) and have not been happy with their performance. I'm WAY over their target audience though (260lb).

But if you do have a "virtually unlimited budget..." like leeboh said, have someone fab up your perfect fork. $300-500 later...it's exactly what you want. 

Brock...


----------



## ssiegrist (Jun 22, 2011)

Sounds like I'll be staying away from CF. Any recommendations on builders?


----------



## ImaKlyde (Sep 6, 2004)

ssiegrist said:


> Sounds like I'll be staying away from CF. Any recommendations on builders?


The only builders I know personally and trust implicitly are Bronto and Vertigo here in Oregon. Todd at Bronto is the real deal. He's a rider, helps on trail work, fast as hell, ugly as hell, nice guy. There's lots of great builders out there though...there's gotta be one local to you if you root around.

Brock...


----------



## Cincinnati Kid (Jan 24, 2008)

I ride a Niner CF fork. I am 280 geared up. Performs fine for me. No weight restrictions. No weird flexing...I have one season on the fork and love it. Max rotor size is 185 other than that there are no restrictions on the fork. The bike is a Kona King Kahuna. 

I'm curious what Klyde didn't like.


----------



## ImaKlyde (Sep 6, 2004)

Cincinnati Kid said:


> I'm curious what Klyde didn't like.


I experienced some weird flexing in some situations, very little, but...it's was there. More brake chatter than I would like. I can't stand a 185 rotor up front and finally, not as much tire clearance as I would want if I'm paying for a fork.

Brock...


----------



## Cincinnati Kid (Jan 24, 2008)

ImaKlyde said:


> I experienced some weird flexing in some situations, very little, but...it's was there. More brake chatter than I would like. I can't stand a 185 rotor up front and finally, not as much tire clearance as I would want if I'm paying for a fork.
> 
> Brock...


I ride a 2.4 up front and have more than enough room...how big of a tire do you need?

It does flex a little but it it is designed to. I think it flexed less than my Surly fork, however.

They aren't for everyone and to each his own.

To the OP, give one a spin. Make up your own mind. I'm heavy and it lives under me...


----------



## Moonshine (Aug 12, 2008)

Try a Kona P2; cheap and good quality - what else could you ask for?


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

How about Syncros

Syncros FL Carbon 29"er Rigid Fork: On Test


----------



## bomber495 (Sep 25, 2010)

I use a white brothers CF fork. No issues with flex or anything at 275lbs


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

cro moto grande has worked well for me. a little brake flex but nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Syncros Carbon FL is a SWEET fork. No weight limit or rotor size restrictions and it held up to everything I could throw at it.


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

KM
...or if you can find an old-school Niner steel fork, they have 490a-c.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

KM is to short... although the newer one is supposed to be much smoother then the old one... although i'd splurge for a salsa fork over the KM if your actually buying a new one (KM comes with the frameset)

from what I understand the Voodoo Zombie 500 Disc Fork is 500mm axle to crown... so might look into that... if QBP ever gets them back in stock lol


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

Soul cycles chromo- lovely!


----------



## apazmaan (Feb 20, 2012)

Kona P2 29er


----------



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm sama size as you and run a One One Carbon. Love it. I'm actually getting ready to strip that bike and move the parts over to a Spearfish frame. I may consider selling it, but love that bike (Scandal) so much I will probably end up rebuilding it eventually.

On-One Carbon Fork £149.99


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

That On-One looks to be a rebadged Pro-Lite.

http://www.pro-lite.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=145&Itemid=45

Any ideas on weight limits?


----------



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

Not a rebadged Prolite

I believe there is no weight limit or it is like 300+ lbs, There is info on their website somewhere about the limit or lack of one.


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

cobi said:


> Not a rebadged Prolite


They look like they have exactly the same distinctive crown and dropouts.

EDIT: Exhibit A:


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

Voodoo Zombie was HARSH as hell IMO.

With an unlimited budget I say custom (ThruAxle if possible) from Quiring, Vicious, or something similar. That way you can get the exact measurements you want from the start.

That said I am running the CroMoto Grande TA fork and love it so far.


----------



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

R+P+K said:


> They look like they have exactly the same distinctive crown and dropouts.
> 
> EDIT: Exhibit A:


Mine has a different crown (CIRCA 2008), so I was comparing mine to the prolite. Maybe they are they same now?


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

cobi said:


> Mine has a different crown (CIRCA 2008), so I was comparing mine to the prolite. Maybe they are they same now?


Yeah, that would make sense


----------

